# Are these rebuilt engines a decent buy?



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

As in my thread about repowering an old briggs and stratton tractor, I found a company that is selling these 15.5hp rebuilt engines (complete minus muffler) for 259 plus shipping.

My question is just how good are rebuilt engines and if taken care of, will it be nearly as good as a new engine? And are these prices a decent deal for a complete long block?

http://search.stores.ebay.com/Mel-co_15-5_W0QQfciZ5QQfclZ3QQfsnZMelQ2dcoQQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQfsubZ3QQftsZ2QQsaselZ1727457QQsatitleZ15Q2e5QQsofpZ0


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I looked at the engine listings in your link, I did not see where they listed the engine as "rebuilt", rather only used or reconditioned. That does not really mean that the engines were gone though and all the specs checked. They guaranty the engine to start and run, but I guess it could "smoke" or "knock" and still be classified as running. The company selling thems does have pretty good feedback. Most likely they are probably ok, but I guess you take a certain risk with anything used that is purchased.

After checking around the price for this engine is about $200.00 below what a new one can be purchased for.


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Well actually on the upper left portion of the text, it states:


> Offered is a rebuilt Briggs & Stratton vertical Shaft 15.5 HP (465cc) engine.


Also lower down in the text it also states:


> Model # 28N707-1036R (the R indicates its reconditioned status)


I took those 2 lines to mean that the engine was factory rebuilt by Briggs. The first line to me means the engines were gone though. The second line implies (i know, buyer beware) that its a Briggs rebuild since they added the R to the end of the model number.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes I see that now! Well in that case I would have a little more faith in this engine. I might be compelled to try one, if I needed one.


----------



## missing (Oct 21, 2006)

Did you buy one of these engines, if so, any feedback on the engine and company would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

No, I haven't. Its still a potential choice of mine but I'm still weighing in my options for a replacement engine.

I actually found a local used 18hp opposed 2cyilnder engine but they want quite a bit of money for it. I'm tempted to wave a bunch of cash and see if they come down on the price.

I looked at the seller's feedback and it looks decent enough.

If the 18hp deal falls though, I will strongly consider one of these engines still.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Exactly how much do they want for it?


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

bugman said:


> Exactly how much do they want for it?


They want 500 for it. Its a used engine.

I would probably pay up to 300 for it. Maybe 350. 

But 500 just seems rather high. The nice thing is that it comes with a 1 or 2 month warranty and its local.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

wow..... 500, I wouldn't pay that Unless it was rebuilt with a longer warranty than that...
And was either the I/C version, or at least had cast iron cylinder liners.
Course its always good to deal....., Might can tell em a certain amount paid upfront in full in cash... always a good way to deal. lol
Though if you went apposed... I'd make sure the hood agreed with the engine...


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

bugman said:


> wow..... 500, I wouldn't pay that Unless it was rebuilt with a longer warranty than that...
> And was either the I/C version, or at least had cast iron cylinder liners.
> Course its always good to deal....., Might can tell em a certain amount paid upfront in full in cash... always a good way to deal. lol
> Though if you went apposed... I'd make sure the hood agreed with the engine...


Well my model tractor used the same basic chassis and hood for the 3 models. It had a 12/39, 14/45, and a 18/45. The pictures in the manual show the 18/45 opposed so I'm pretty sure it will fit. My engine (12hp single) has at least 2 inches of clearance on either side. I haven't had 

I'm going to measure it first though of course.

It was the cast iron bores, said "I/C" on the top of it I think. 

I always like waving a wad of twenty dollar bills when buying something used. 

Say it does run fine and does come with a 30 day warranty, whats a reasonable price for that engine?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

I/C version.... around 350 to 400 if it has few hours on it...


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

bugman said:


> I/C version.... around 350 to 400 if it has few hours on it...


Well I went to the shop tonight.

I asked them if they still had it. It was about 5 minutes to closing. Its nothing more than a barn with 3 grizzly looking guys who work on this stuff.

I asked again, how much? They said, 500.

I said, "well would you work on the price if I pay cash?" They said "would you buy tonight?" "Yup."

"How about 380?"

I bought it. 

It is the cast iron sleeves model (I/C?) and it comes with a 30 day warranty.

Yeah, I could have bought off of ebay but then I would not know what I get and could run into problems.

They also threw in a longer throttle cable for me too.

It came complete with the carbs/air cleaner assy/muffler.

Man, thats a cool looking muffler.

So I shall be putting it in soon.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes the I/C version always has cast iron sleeves and bronze bearings....., its a great engine...
Good deal!! though...
what style muffler? If its separate dual exhaust......, yes thats a good lookin exhaust..., you'll love the sound of it when you get it running.... low idle its a thump, thump, thump....


Shouldn't take you long.... I had that 12horse of mine unbolted and out, 18 horse unbolted and in, and rewired the same day (least under 5 hours) and had it running after a couple hour battery charge....
biggest problem is the engine itself..... its heavy (you should have noticed this) and... well the hood... goes easier without it.... 
same for the steering.... goes easier without (the whole deal, this means the linkage) but its do-able like it is...
Good thing he threw in the longer cable too..... you will need it, has to wrap around to the front...

does it have the choke separate? (another cable for just the choke)


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Actually yeah, I noticed that today when I was poking around that it had a separate choke. 

What do you suggest for the choke cable? 

Something like this?:
http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Gasket-2078-Universal-Choke/dp/B00068OOBM

Or do you have a better idea?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

wow...... 72"... yeah, that'd be enough to make two... lol, but yes it says its easily cut to length, so yes it should work...


----------



## woodhaven (Jun 27, 2006)

Bugman
Was that 12 hp in the lawn chief ?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Bobo's? yes he had a 12hp engine in his (the lawn chief was manufactured by noma) so its the same thing as my noma basically... different deck setup... but the rest is the same.


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah, mine has a 12hp engine. Do you want me to take pictures of the linkage or something before I take the old motor out, woodhaven?


----------

